# Surprise phone call



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Gun shop called this morning to tell me my Micro Compact Operator was in. Holy cow!!!! Was supposed to take 12-16 weeks and it's here in less then a month!!!

I'll post some pics tomorrow. Until then I have a question. I proceeded to disassemble to clean. Sheesh just trying to get the disassembly pin out was a bear. Once I got it out, I honestly thought I would have to take it to my gunsmith for reassembly. Couldn't get the pin back in.

Talk about tight. Please tell me this is going to loosen up a bit. I plan to take it apart tomorrow, do a good cleaning, and head to the range on Thursday. Figure I'll run out to Wally World and see if I can buy a box or two of WWB.

Will keep ya'll posted. In the meantime if anyone has any hints/tips to remove and replace the disassembly pin I'd appreciate it.

Any recommendations on magazines for it? :smt1099


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

All I can do is tell you congratulations and I hope you enjoy the new toy.

tumbleweed


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

TOF said:


> All I can do is tell you congratulations and I hope you enjoy the new toy.
> 
> tumbleweed


Hey! Awesome!!! :smt023:smt023

I guess I was wrong!


----------



## spongebobmac (Sep 1, 2009)

im no pro but a couple ins and outs and a dab or teflon lube and you should be in there like swim wear, from my experience,congrats on the new piece:smt023brokenimage


----------



## Ozark10 (Dec 4, 2007)

Bought one Saturday and had difficulty removing the pin too. Difficult removing and reinserting. A bit of lubricant , time and patience and it will be less of an effort !


----------



## Ozark10 (Dec 4, 2007)

One other thing I might add. I have a Colt Defender and always liked the feel of the rubber grips with the finger grooves. I purchased and installed the" Pierce Grip Enhancement for Officer Mode / 1911 Compact and equivalents " . I think it improves the "feel" , especially it being a small handgun. www.pearcegrip.com. 1-800-390-9420. I bought the grip quite a while ago anticipating the purchase of the pistol and I think I purchased thru The Officers Store ? 
The Defender was returned to Colt twice because of feeding issues, FTF. I'm hoping this Springfield will be reliable. I could never carry the Colt and feel secure. Accuracy on the Colt was terrific, I haven't fired the Springfield yet.........................maybe get to the range later this week. I have three other Springfield handguns and have "0" issues with them................ great factory support with lifetime warranty, no more Colts for me .

Russ
l


----------

